# Xbox One - externe HDD erweitern?



## Herbboy (10. August 2017)

Ich hab ne Xbox One S mit 500GB plus eine externe HDD mit 1TB. Jetzt wird es aber langsam eng mit dem Speicherplatz, daher meine Fragen:

- kann ich die externe HDD an einen PC anschließen und vlt. einzelne Spiele auf den PC kopieren, um sie bei Bedarf wieder auf die HDD zurückzukopieren, damit ich ein Spiel nicht erneut komplett runterladen muss?

- wenn nein: kann ich die HDD an den PC anschließen und alles auf eine neue HDD mit 2TB kopieren, diese dann an die xbox anschließen und somit quasi den Speicherplatz vergrößern? oder kann/muss ich die neue HDD an die Xbox dranmachen und die Spiele von der alten HDD über die Xbox verschieben? 2 HDDs will ich halt nicht dauern an der Xbox angeschlossen haben müssen...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. August 2017)

Scheint nicht ganz so leicht zu sein, schau mal hier:  https://www.insidexbox.de/news/xbox...te-daten-auf-neue-festplatte-kopieren-118212/


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. August 2017)

Also direkt auf der One kannst du die Spiele von Disk zu Disk verschieben.
Mit dem neuen Update (kommt später 2017 für alle) kannst du auch den kompletten Inhalt auf einmal übertragen, wenn du die HDDs zeitgleich an der Box hast.

Bei den 3rd-Party Tools wäre ich vorsichtig


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2017)

hmm, geht es denn AUCH, dass ich eine neue HDD einfach mit anschließe und die Spiele dann eben der neuen HDD zuweise, so dass ich die "alte" dann nach und nach freimache? Es MUSS nicht in einem Rutsch gehen, ich hab kein Problem damit, die Spiele nach und nach verschieben zu müssen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. August 2017)

Ja, du kannst mehrere Festplatten gleichzeitig an die Box anschließen.

Anschließend kannst du über die "Spiele & Apps"-Verwaltung die Spiele von der Disk1 auf die Disk2 verschieben.
In den Systemeinstellungen kannst du auch definieren, dass neue Spiele dann automatisch immer auf die Disk2 installiert werden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst mehrere Festplatten gleichzeitig an die Box anschließen.
> 
> Anschließend kannst du über die "Spiele & Apps"-Verwaltung die Spiele von der Disk1 auf die Disk2 verschieben.
> In den Systemeinstellungen kannst du auch definieren, dass neue Spiele dann automatisch immer auf die Disk2 installiert werden.


  ok, danke - und die xbox meckert auch nicht, wenn die die "Disk1" dann irgendwann einfach abstecke und weglasse?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ok, danke - und die xbox meckert auch nicht, wenn die die "Disk1" dann irgendwann einfach abstecke und weglasse?



Nein, alles kein Problem.

Ich hab manchmal das Problem, dass meine 2. HDD nicht erkannt wird. Da stehen dann halt 158 statt 26 Spiele "ready to install"


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2017)

alles klar, danke, dann werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ne größere HDD holen.


----------

